# Alice In Chains...



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 25, 2008)

Just GREAT!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

one of the best bands rest in peace layne.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

one of the all time best bands....man in box....rooster...


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 25, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> one of the all time best bands....man in box....rooster...


Nutshell and Bleed the Freak


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2008)

Layne was hell of a voice ...Would ?


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

brother,rain when i die,nutshell,dont follow,god smack. there are so many good songs awsome thread smoke2live420.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

you guys heard the new singer? actually sounds similar to layne. He kinda looks like lenny kravitz tho lol


----------



## gotdamunchies (Mar 2, 2008)

I saw AIC with the new singer, Layne was for sure the man, but eventually the new guy, William Duval impressed me just as much....once I got over the constant comparing them to each other and let go, I realized that William had some tough shoes to fill. I think Layne was by far one of the best singers to come out of the 90s, and I pretty much listen to AIC at least 5 times a week or so...Cant wait for the new album, been at least 12 years or so since we had some new tunes.


----------



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just saw them live last december, GREAT BAND! Anyone seen the MTV Unpluggged DVD?


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 3, 2008)

will never forget when Alice in Chains made their debut nationwide. At that point I thought hairbands had ruined our teen years with lame repetitive music and had robbed us of some innovative new type music experiences.

It was similar to the first time I heard nirvana. It was then I knew all was not lost and our generation would finally get their due music wise

AIC (grunge in general) was a blessing R.I.P. Layne thanks for the memories.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

laynes other band mad season was awsome too. but they only made that one album Above good stuff. have you guys read the book Angry Chair? really sad book


----------



## wes87t (Mar 5, 2008)

I totally agree... alice in chains rules.

Jerry Cantrell on guitar is really awesome too... definitely one of my heroes.

I could listen to the solo (and song) off of them bones all day long


----------



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 7, 2008)

wes87t said:


> I totally agree... alice in chains rules.
> 
> Jerry Cantrell on guitar is really awesome too... definitely one of my heroes.
> 
> I could listen to the solo (and song) off of them bones all day long


same here! as a matter of fact i could listen to any of their songs all day, their one of my favorites.


----------



## tickitickitembo (Mar 11, 2008)

i was just coming to age in the early 90's. alice in chains was one of the first bands i ever got into. i will love them till the day i die. all their albums are great


----------

